# PC geht nicht mehr an (nach kurzschluss?)



## sebbolein (23. Januar 2006)

Hallo Community,

ich habe ein Problem *heul* ich wollte gerade meinen PC anschalten, auf einmal is so ein helles Leuchten vorne bei den Statuslampen des Towers und nichts geht mehr (hat mich stark an einen Kurzschluss erinnert).

Habe dann die Kabel von den ganzen Tower quatsch (Anschaltknopf, Resetknopf, LED´s, nur Lautsprecher ist noch dran) entfernt und ein CMOS Clear gemacht ... es ging weiterhin gar nichts! Kein piepen, das einzige was ist, ist das mein TFT kurz angeht und gleich wieder ausgeht, es geht also ein Signal zum Monitor.

Diese orangene Statusleuchte am Mainboard leuchtet auch und wenn ich den PC anschalte auch ganz kurz (unter 1sec) eine Rote LED bei den DEBUG LED´s. Ich habe keine Ahnung was ich noch probieren soll?

Das Netzteil funktioniert noch, da meine Netzteilgesteuerten Lüfter noch anlaufen, ob CPU, Graka, Ram noch funktionieren, hab ich keine Ahnung, aber ich vermute mal, das der PC wenigstens piepen müsste, wenn das Mainboard noch funktioniert?

I need  help und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, oder ist meine  Vermutung richtig, das mein Mainboard defekt ist?

Hardware:
DFI Lanparty NForce 4 Ultra-D
Venice 3200+ (WaKü)
Radeon 850XT
2x 512MB Kingston HyperX
420Watt BeQuiet Netzteil


----------



## Dimebag (23. Januar 2006)

Steck mal alle Stromkabel vom Netzteil ab (aber wirklich alle) und lass das Ding bis morgen früh stehen und probier's nochmal. 
Ein anderes NT solltest du trotzdem testen, nur weil die Lüfter laufen kann es trotzdem defekt sein.

Ansonsten hilft nur alle Komponenten austauschen, aber die Vermutung mit dem Mainboard klingt naheliegend.

mfg


----------



## maxx2003 (23. Januar 2006)

sebbolein am 23.01.2006 01:20 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe ein Problem *heul* ich wollte gerade meinen PC anschalten, auf einmal is so ein helles Leuchten vorne bei den Statuslampen des Towers


Gibt's irgendwelche Gerüche(verschmort z.B.)?


----------



## sebbolein (23. Januar 2006)

Dimebag am 23.01.2006 01:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Steck mal alle Stromkabel vom Netzteil ab (aber wirklich alle) und lass das Ding bis morgen früh stehen und probier's nochmal.
> Ein anderes NT solltest du trotzdem testen, nur weil die Lüfter laufen kann es trotzdem defekt sein.
> 
> Ansonsten hilft nur alle Komponenten austauschen, aber die Vermutung mit dem Mainboard klingt naheliegend.
> ...



Ach mensch du hattest voll Recht. Es ist tatsächlich eine Komponente kaputt. Hätt ich nicht gedacht, die Wasserkühlungspumpe hat wohl oder übel den Geist aufgegegen, was ich aber nicht verstehe ist, das der ganze Rechner dann nicht angeht. Aber wenn ich "Testlüfter" an den gleichen Molexstrang anschließe, funktionieren die Lüfter, aber die Pumpe nicht, es wird kein Wasser bewegt. Das erklärt wohl auch den Kurzschluss, der wird wohl in der Pumpe gewesen sein. Danke für die Hilfe, vielleicht könntest du mir auch noch bei der Gedankenfindung helfen, warum die Pumpe das ganze System Lahmlegt? Vielleicht ein Schutz des Netzteiles? Ich hab keine Ahnung


----------



## Dimebag (23. Januar 2006)

sebbolein am 23.01.2006 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Hilfe, vielleicht könntest du mir auch noch bei der Gedankenfindung helfen, warum die Pumpe das ganze System Lahmlegt? Vielleicht ein Schutz des Netzteiles? Ich hab keine Ahnung


Hm, warum dem so ist weiss ich auch nicht, kann wirklich sein, dass das NT wegen einem kaputten Stromkreis den Dienst verweigert, aber wie auch immer, an sich ist das ja eine gar nicht verkehrte Sache - so wird der Comp vor dem Hitzetod geschützt.   

mfg


----------



## Blackout (23. Januar 2006)

sebbolein am 23.01.2006 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach mensch du hattest voll Recht. Es ist tatsächlich eine Komponente kaputt. Hätt ich nicht gedacht, die Wasserkühlungspumpe hat wohl oder übel den Geist aufgegegen, was ich aber nicht verstehe ist, das der ganze Rechner dann nicht angeht. Aber wenn ich "Testlüfter" an den gleichen Molexstrang anschließe, funktionieren die Lüfter, aber die Pumpe nicht, es wird kein Wasser bewegt. Das erklärt wohl auch den Kurzschluss, der wird wohl in der Pumpe gewesen sein. Danke für die Hilfe, vielleicht könntest du mir auch noch bei der Gedankenfindung helfen, warum die Pumpe das ganze System Lahmlegt? Vielleicht ein Schutz des Netzteiles? Ich hab keine Ahnung



Sollte eigentlich ein Schutz sein, da hast du vollkommen Recht, damit nicht von dir unbemerkt bleibt, wenn die Wasserkühlung den Geist aufgibt und dein Rechner abraucht, deshalb schaltet der Rechner automatisch ab wenn die Pumpe net funzt.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2006)

sebbolein am 23.01.2006 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> . Danke für die Hilfe, vielleicht könntest du mir auch noch bei der Gedankenfindung helfen, warum die Pumpe das ganze System Lahmlegt? Vielleicht ein Schutz des Netzteiles? Ich hab keine Ahnung


die pumpte hängt ja am NT - vielleicht gibt/gab die wegen ihres defektes einen kurzen an das NT weiter - und sobald du die pume abmachst geht es halt? oder es geht über den stecker am board ein kurzer auf's board?

@blackout: ein aktiver schutz? aber boards/netzteile haben doch keinen "empfänger" speziell für "wasserpumpe kaputt"-signale...


----------



## sebbolein (23. Januar 2006)

Herbboy am 23.01.2006 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> die pumpte hängt ja am NT - vielleicht gibt/gab die wegen ihres defektes einen kurzen an das NT weiter - und sobald du die pume abmachst geht es halt? oder es geht über den stecker am board ein kurzer auf's board?
> 
> @blackout: ein aktiver schutz? aber boards/netzteile haben doch keinen "empfänger" speziell für "wasserpumpe kaputt"-signale...



Naja is ein BeQuiet Netzteil, vielleicht hat das Ding ja irgendeinen Schutzmechanismus oder irgendwas in der Art, i don´t know 
Die Pumpe is ja nicht direkt am Board angeschlossen nur halt über das Netzteil. Naja hab mir mal ne neue bestellt, mal schaun 

Aber sobald die Pumpe ab ist geht es!
Wenn sie dran ist geht nix am Mainboard <--


----------



## Blackout (23. Januar 2006)

Herbboy am 23.01.2006 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> @blackout: ein aktiver schutz? aber boards/netzteile haben doch keinen "empfänger" speziell für "wasserpumpe kaputt"-signale...



Kumpel von mir hat auch eine Wasserkühlung drin, bei ihm ist das so geregelt, das wenn die Pumpe nicht anspringt, der Rechner überhaupt nicht start, ergo muss bei ihm die Pumpe funktionieren damit der Rechner läuft.
Kenn mich sonst mit Wasserkühlungen leider nicht aus, dachte das hier eventuell der gleiche Sicherheitsmechanismus zum Tragen kommt


----------



## pirx (23. Januar 2006)

sebbolein am 23.01.2006 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber sobald die Pumpe ab ist geht es!
> Wenn sie dran ist geht nix am Mainboard <--


Das wird ein elektronischer Kurzschluss-Schutz des NTs sein, vermute ich jetzt mal stark. Macht durchaus Sinn... jedenfalls mehr als bei einem Kurzschluss  auf einer Leitung das ganze andere System weiter mit Strom zu versorgen.


----------



## smashheiser (23. Januar 2006)

Bei mir hat damals die Festplatte den Kurzschluß verursacht.
Der Rechner ging überhaupt nicht, erst als ich die Platte abgeklemmt habe, ging der Rechner an.


----------



## sebbolein (23. Januar 2006)

Hört sich gut an, das macht mir wieder Mut, hatte befürchtet das Mainboard ist kaputt. Wollt eigentlich die CPU bei VOBIS testen lassen, ob die noch angeht, aber die wollten 15€ haben nur für das testen, was nichtmal 5min dauert, is doch echt ne Schweinerei.
Naja hab mir jedenfalls aquastream Rev. 3 bestellt, mal schaun was das Ding so taugt, ob es länger geht als meine Innovatec 12V, immerhin ja auch fast 4 Jahre


----------



## sebbolein (26. Januar 2006)

So es funktioniert wieder, es war echt die Pumpe 
Danke euch für die Hilfe


----------

